

Can tiny homes solve the housing crisis? - 001sky
http://blogs.independent.co.uk/2012/09/21/can-tiny-homes-solve-the-housing-crisis/

======
typicalrunt
_Oxford would be an interesting place to trial this sort of approach – it is
one of the most expensive places to rent in the UK with an average rent of
£891 a month and has about 6,000 people on the council’s housing waiting list
and 165 more in temporary accommodation. The average house price in the city
is £343,461._

Come to Vancouver and you'll really see what happens when a housing bubble
exists. We are currently suffering from a house price to income ratio of about
11:1 (second only to Hong Kong, on a global scale). Consider that the US
housing market blew up at about 5.3:1. Thankfully, the housing market in
Vancouver is starting to crash as well, but we're only at the beginning of the
cycle.

As for the small homes movement, I doubt that this truly gets people into the
property market. I venture to guess that this pigeon-holes (no pun intended)
people into forever living in a tiny home with no room to grow.

